# Offre à 30/mois, loi Chatel éligible ?



## zeusII (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de voir l'annonce concernant l'offre d'Orange sur l'iPad 2 pour les étudiants, à 30/mois 

-> http://www.igen.fr/ipad/tablette-1-par-jour-orange-detaille-l-offre-61552#comment-1089992


Petite question, est ce que la Loi Chatel sur les abonnements de 24 mois sera éligible sur cette offre ? 
C'est à dire pouvoir résilier son abonnement à partir du 13éme mois en ne payant que 25% des mensualités restantes ?


----------



## Fred 80 (30 Septembre 2011)

Si c'est comme le perms a 1 , c'est un credit gratuit donc tu risques d'être redevable de l'integralité des sommes.


----------



## zeusII (30 Septembre 2011)

Les offres viennent d'être mise en ligne sur le site d'Orange. 
Honnêtement j'ai l'impression que tout s'apparente à une offre de forfait comme toutes les autres, il n'y a aucun détails de crédit à taux zéro, l'abonnement est de 30/mois sur 24 mois, et l'Ipad est à 1

C'est décidé demain je vais voir en boutique !


----------



## zeusII (1 Octobre 2011)

Je viens d'aller voir en boutique, 

La vendeuse m'a dit que tout se faisait par internet pour souscrire à l'offre, et m'a informé qu'elle ne "connaissait pas" la validité de la loi Chatel


----------



## Fred 80 (1 Octobre 2011)

Il faut faire son calcul car il s'agit d'un i pad 2 16 go, avec un forfait 1 go par mois pour 30 , sachant qu'un giga doit etre vite juste et que 30  c,est le prix normal du 2 go.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2011)

1 Go juste? Mes 200 Mo doivent paraitre ridicule, pourtant je ne sais plus quoi en faire, heureusement qu'il y a le report d'un mois à l'autre...


----------



## iGas (3 Octobre 2011)

Mais non... l'offre est pas encore en ligne.

l'iPad à 1 euro sur leur site ce n'est pas ça, je n'crois pas.

C'est sensé arriver aujourd'hui... Où ? Quand ? Comment ? 

Quelqu'un sait ?

Pour la loie Chatel, je ne pense pas que ce sera éligible... Wait and see


----------



## jjgary (3 Octobre 2011)

iGas a dit:


> Mais non... l'offre est pas encore en ligne.
> 
> l'iPad à 1 euro sur leur site ce n'est pas ça, je n'crois pas.
> 
> ...



L'offre n'est plus disponible surtout! Il fallait se connecter tôt aujourd'hui sur cette adresse  pour faire partie des 10.000 premiers étudiants...et j'ai réussi à le commander. Je reçois mon iPad 2 mercredi!


----------



## marion68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'ai commandé ce soir ma tablette ipad via le site orange, l'offre est toujours valable


----------



## keziah44 (17 Octobre 2011)

Quelqu'un a entendu parler de cette offre chez sfr ??? marche t elle ??? après l'effet d'annonce en fait il ne se passe rien de concret...  effet d'annonce ???

quand on va en boutique ils disent d'appeler le service client 

quand on appelle le service client  ils disent d'aller voir en boutique...un grand classique....

quelqu'un en sait plus ?


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (18 Octobre 2011)

La loi Chatêl devrait en principe être éligible à moins qu'ils n'aient trouvé la faille pour la contourner.

Vous devriez lire les CGV avant de vous engager si vous souhaitez exercer vos droits


----------

